# Tearing of the dog's tongue



## kzarkhanly (7 mo ago)

Hello, part of my dog's tongue is torn and I am very worried, the vet has not said anything, but I am afraid that my dog's tongue will be cut in half. Has it happened to anyone who can guide me? Thank you


----------

